# now suggest me some more components



## utkarsh009 (Mar 13, 2011)

hey! as you all know i didnt upgrade my gfx card, my monitor and my psu in the last upgrade session. so suggest me 
1.monitor:- preferably full hd led backlit
2.psu:- i prefer corsair vx450 but you all suggest.
3.gfx card:- preferably hd6850 or an hd5770 will also do.
4:a good ups: preferably apc. suggest as per my config. i just need to shut down after power cut.
5.a cabby if it fits in my budget or will my old cabby be sufficient? i once uploaded its picture and dimensions in a thread under hardware q&a section.
6.you may also recommend me a 900p monitor if the budget doesnt allow. also tell me which one is better: no led + full hd or led-backlit + not full hd?
my budget is 25k and i will be buying from ranchi. please do not exceed 25k as my father is not willing to spend even 1k extra. i need them for gaming.
ps:- now i dont think there is a need to fill in the questionaire as i already mentioned all the information.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
|
*Total*
|25300


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 13, 2011)

what about question i asked in pt. 6 and my cabby?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2011)

if you are getting a better cabinet in your budget then why not? 
and whats the gpu length your cabby supports. 

LED is brighter, low power cunsuming, little better contrast. 
but that benq is very good monitor. get it eyes closed.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 13, 2011)

If price was not an issue for OP, I would recommend the BenQ E2220 HD. Also CM Elite is an awesome case for its price point.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 13, 2011)

CM elite 430 is a cabby. You can go for NZXT Gamma @ 2k (If your father won't give any more than 25k).

6) LED is almost useless. FullHD is usefull.

Edit: Beaten by 2


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ LED monitors ain't crap

Acer S222HQL @ ~7.5K - you will be blown away by this slim and sexy one's beauty 

@ Jas and OP - I think you guys need to re-think about Numeric UPS price.

1KVA Numeric UPS is ~4.5K and 650VA is ~3K and I heard that a 800VA Numeric UPS is around 4K.

So looks like OP should opt for a APC 650VA UPS anyway.


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't trust Acer at all.  LED-backlit LCD monitors have better contrast and more vibrant looking colours, but I'll personally prefer Full HD resolution over it if there are any budget related constraints. Mainly because 1080p is a hell lot of workspace.

NZXT Gamma will be very tough to find in Ranchi. Availability is a big issue with NZXT cabinets.

Lastly, go for 800VA UPS - gives you good enough headroom for future. I'd only trust APC as nothing comes close to it - but Numeric is reliable.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

BTW was APC 800VA around 3.5k??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 14, 2011)

@OP: If you want a little bit of extra back up, then you can look at Home-UPS too.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

ico said:


> NZXT Gamma will be very tough to find in Ranchi. Availability is a big issue with NZXT cabinets.



Very true...


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ Yep, I searched it a lot last year in local street shops for found none.

@ *ico* - that monitor from Acer is LED full HD monitor 

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - APC 800VA UPS ( new models ) price has hiked too much and it's now around ~4.8-5k


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

@topgear:hey the ups price is too much. 
@everyone:btw has anyone here purchased from internet? i wanted to know something about internet shopping. first of all, is it safe? what can i do if the goods which come by parcel or courier are damaged? will they replace it? suppose some component gets damaged under the warranty period the who will replace it? how will i contact them? what are the payment schemes available? can i pay cash upon delivery? tell me some good sites which are reliable to purchase from.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> suppose some component gets damaged under the warranty period the who will replace it? how will i contact them?


A small example.

Imagine you bought a Seagate hard disk from an online dealer in Mumbai which went kaput. Instead of doing RMA through the dealer (which will be dumb), I'd rather go to an Accel Frontline service center in my city as they are the ones which handle the RMA for Seagate. One thing you'll have to make sure is, your bill invoice has the serial number of the product clearly written over it to avoid any trouble.



utkarsh009 said:


> what are the payment schemes available? can i pay cash upon delivery? tell me some good sites which are reliable to purchase from.


Mostly net-banking or Demand Draft. Cash-on-delivery isn't available.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

^what about some good sites?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ^what about some good sites?


I only have experience with SMCinternational.in and it is a good site. I'll not comment on others as I'm not in the position to.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

@ico: well how will i know where to go for different products for RMA?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @ico: well how will i know where to go for different products for RMA?


The websites of the companies. They mention about service centers etc.

MSI India - Service Centers <-- in-case you buy an MSI graphic card.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

@ico:hey it lists notebook only repair centres. btw what about sapphire?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> @ico:hey it lists notebook only repair centres. btw what about sapphire?


No, I think they're for everything regardless of the website says. Google about Sapphire. I think their service, repair etc. is handled by Aditya Infotech.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

@utkar: Dude, what mode of payment are you opting for? Also any online website that is regularly updating their web page can be trusted. So you got to watch the online stores for sometime before you decide to purchase from them.
Once you have selected the online store to purchase from, then call them and talk about what components you want, also ask them about its availability. Place the order with them and then send a mail to them to verify your order, then make the payment. Repeat the verification again so as to make sure that you do not end up paying the wrong personnel. 
Once your payment is confirmed, then follow through until you are able to get the docket number for the components that are couriered to you. Then you have to follow up with the courier guy until you get the components delivered to you.

I do not think it is a very hard thing to do an online purchase. So feel free to ask the members here


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

hmmm...... i play games at 1024x768 resolution. so if i plan to save up my money and retain my 17" crt monitor then which gfx card and psu would you recommend for playing all the games at max details? also then i dont think i'll have to change my cabby then. i'll save up lots of money that way.

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

also try to keep the cost as low as possible. probably below 10k.

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

hello! any suggestions here?!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

Look at post #2.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

ok! you mean i still need that hd6850 even for 1024x768 res.? then i'll have to change the cabby. ok this is one option. how will hd5670+cx400W perform at that resolution?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ok! you mean i still need that hd6850 even for 1024x768 res.? then i'll have to change the cabby. ok this is one option. how will hd5670+cx400W perform at that resolution?


no, you don't need HD 6850 for 1024x768.

HD 5670 + CX400 is enough.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^will the config be futureproof if i keep playing at that resolution? what psu do i require if i want to set up crossfireX? can we combine the igp with hd 5670 with help of crossfireX?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

@OP: You got to tell us clearly weather you need a good GPU that will be future proof? Or do you need a rig at the least possible price, regardless of future proofing?
HD6850 will give you a good performance as well as some future proofing.
As for your PSU, see if your cabby has a bottom mount or top mount and go according to it.



> will the config be futureproof if i keep playing at that resolution?


I do not think you understand what future proofing is. Playing at a lesser rez(1024x768, in your case) while the entire world goes to HD 3D gaming is not future proofing.

Think what you need and tell us. Dont be in a hurry to finalize the components you want to get. Think carefully before you come to a decision, and be clear about it. Once you have made a decision, stick to it as much as possible. Also think ahead in case you run out of options.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^i was asking whether i'll be able to play all the games for next 3 years if i get hd5670 and play at 1024x768 res.? also my cabby has psu on top.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

I highly doubt HD5670 will be able to stand a duration of 3 years, as game developers are going to jump on to 3D gaming. Maybe other members can give you a better idea as I have no hands on exp with HD5670.

NOTE: Graphic cards get outdated in terms of months, like 6-9 months. Correct me if I am wrong.

As for your PSU, I cannot help you as I have no idea about top mounting PSUs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

utkarsh you mean 10k is your new budget for everything? ups, gpu ,psu?

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

lordirecto which cards you want to say get outdated in 6-9 months?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

^not really 10k. if i can save up my money then its good. also i have a 600VA ups (of some company called bitec) which gives me enough time to switch off my computer. so i will purchase ups only if i purchase a high power consuming gfx card. also cant all psu like cx400 be mounted on top side of cabby?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

^^every psu can be mounted.

anyways -
Sapphire/Msi/ASUS/Powercolor HD5770 @ 7.5k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.5k
Total = 10k


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> [/COLOR]lordirecto which cards you want to say get outdated in 6-9 months?



Every graphic card dude, I meant to say that gfx cards wont be on top of the line after 6-9 months. I did not talk about its functionality or its lifespan.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 15, 2011)

@jas: hmm...... you know my config. can you list the total power my system will consume after installing that card?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

@utkar: Go to the following page and try out the power calculator youself, it will give you a good idea of what PSU to go for.

Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 16, 2011)

^ok thanks! its coming 309W. i think cx400 would be enough. i think it will give sufficient headroom for oc'ing. thanks. but you did not say about a way to connect the igp and hd5770.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

^ You just want a head room of 91 Watts? I am not so sure if that will suffice. And what do you mean IGP? Is that a gfx card?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> ^ok thanks! its coming 309W. i think cx400 would be enough. i think it will give sufficient headroom for oc'ing. thanks. but you did not say about a way to connect the igp and hd5770.



its sufficient. 
but hybrid crossfire is with low end cards like 5450. not with 5770. and its useless. 



lordirecto said:


> ^ You just want a head room of 91 Watts? I am not so sure if that will suffice. And what do you mean IGP? Is that a gfx card?



see this -
NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 550 Ti: Coming Up Short At $150 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
this system is with 920 oced to 3.33ghz from 2.66ghz. and 
NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 550 Ti: Coming Up Short At $150 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
under furmark with 5770 total system power consumption is 262w and under crysis load 243w.

IGP - Integrated Graphics Processor
in this case - 880G chipset's HD4250.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

ok! i want this to be very fast. tell me dell st2220m vs benq g2220hd. compare them fast and tell me your verdict. its hdmi connectivity vs. led backlighting.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

tight comparison
get whichever is available cheaply


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

get both hdmi + led - DELL ST2220L for 8.7k~


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> get both hdmi + led - DELL ST2220L for 8.7k~



or else get non-hdmi *BenQ G2220HD @7.3k*.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> get both hdmi + led - DELL ST2220L for 8.7k~



this comparision is in case the monitor you suggested is not available.  @gaurav: oh i never noticed that benq g2220hd doesnt have hdmi. well then i guess st2220m is better as it has led.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> this comparision is in case the monitor you suggested is not available.  @gaurav: oh i never noticed that benq g2220hd doesnt have hdmi. well then i guess st2220m is better as it has led.



*BenQ E2220HD* has HDMI. It costs around INR 8xxx.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *BenQ E2220HD* has HDMI. It costs around INR 8xxx.



I can second that. I have the same monitor.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

*BenQ E2220HD* costs *8.5k*.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

dell st2220m has dynamic contrast ratio of 8,000,000:1 while e2220hd has 50,000:1. so which is better more ratio or less ratio.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 21, 2011)

The power calculator shows that I need 402 W of power. What'll be a safe PSU rating for me??


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> The power calculator shows that I need 402 W of power. What'll be a safe PSU rating for me??



uh...whose thread exactly is it??? :O


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

utkarsh read reviews to see which has better contrast. dont believe manufacturer statements easily.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> uh...whose thread exactly is it??? :O



Who cares as long as questions are asked and answered...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Who cares as long as questions are asked and answered...



Get *Corsair VX450* then. It actually delivers more than 500W at intense loads...


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Get *Corsair VX450* then. It actually delivers more than 500W at intense loads...



Ok thanks and all this while I was thinking I'd be better off with a 750TX. For future proofing of course.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Ok thanks and all this while I was thinking I'd be better off with a 750TX. For future proofing of course.



Do you mean SLI/CFX?? Then 750-850W PSU is needed.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Who cares as long as questions are asked and answered...



we care. you cannot enter any thread and ask offtopic questions. you can ask questions as long as they are related to this topic. you cannot just take advantage of any active thread. please do not repeat this act. this should be strictly prohibited.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Do you mean SLI/CFX?? Then 750-850W PSU is needed.



You mean that just one extra video card will draw 300-400W more power???


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

^i said stop it. create your own thread.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

@slashragnarok
your queries in power supply thread please. dont start posting in any thread you want.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

ok! so finally the benq monitor has less dynamic contrast ratio but houses 3d speakers. considering that i dont have good speakers (2 speakers in which 1 is damaged) what do you all think would be better? does such difference in dynamic contrast ratio affect quality or is it almost the same? what would be a better bet?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

dell st2220l would be a better bet...


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

PS: the benq monitor is brighter.



mailme.manju said:


> dell st2220l would be a better bet...



chances of its availability is very less as the production of this model has been discontinued and i dont buy online.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

Then go for BenQ.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @slashragnarok
> your queries in power supply thread please. dont start posting in any thread you want.



What is the power supply thread?? Is it a separate section? If yes the which one?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 21, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> What is the power supply thread?? Is it a separate section? If yes the which one?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 21, 2011)

utkarsh009 said:


> PS: the benq monitor is brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> chances of its availability is very less as the production of this model has been discontinued and i dont buy online.



Dell has better contrast. Brightness can be adjusted.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

ok so till now 1 vote for benq and 1 vote for dell. waiting for others to give vote.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 21, 2011)

dell st2220l eyes closed....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 21, 2011)

Who told st2220l is discontinued?

U talk of brightness? Then u dont know who the st2220l is?


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^i remember ishu posted it somewhere that it is discontinued. (not sure. if not then i apologize). where is it on the dell website? i cant see it.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> U talk of brightness? Then u dont know who the st2220l is?



who is comparing with "l"? i am comparing with "m".

^oh! i just saw it on the website. sorry!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

DELL anyday.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 22, 2011)

ok! so dell wins! (i was going to take dell st2220l anyways but i never trust the shopkeepers even if they say that the product is available. i remember they had told me that gigabyte gma boards are available but later brought the gm board. later on asking about usb 3.0 and sata 3 they told that 890gx is only available which of course did not fit my budget!!!!!!)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

just see the box for model utkarsh



utkarsh009 said:


> ^^i remember ishu posted it somewhere that it is discontinued. (not sure. if not then i apologize). where is it on the dell website? i cant see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why sorry yaar? i was just asking


----------

